# SGH-i777 devs



## fly_of_DEATH (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys, new to the sgsII scene from a vzw tbolt. Just wondering who the devs are for the OG att gs2, always found it helpful to follow the devs on twitter. Thanks!


----------

